# i gotta motorised bike, anybody have a idea what the h*ll i used for a frame?



## charliechaindrive (Nov 3, 2011)

Today I threw this contraption together and I don't even know what I used fo a frame but my motor fits like a glove any ideas/ part donations (that's a joke, haha)


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 3, 2011)

I am going for the look of the little motrcycle with the sachs engine in it or anything early like that if anyone has pics of ther vintage whizzer builds or little china-man-stan motor bikes like mine feel free to post them here


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 4, 2011)

looks like a schwinn tornado frame


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 4, 2011)

*realy?*

Huh that means I got two tornadoes, ones a 59 (I'm almost certain becase there's a bicycle id tag from 59 and I lookedit up and there's not too mny tornados older than 59 so I am posting pics alittle later


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 4, 2011)

the picture almost looks like my hoffmann.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 5, 2011)

feel free t post pics, or ideas for brakes I've been thinking about using coaster brake but I'm lacking a 2.125 rear rim, the one that's on there is a bendix two speed kickback with a 1 inch rim so that's maby a problem. By the way what's the gar ratio for the most speed humanly possible for my lil engine without blowin' it up?


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 6, 2011)

*ok! i have a idea and wondering if anyones ever attempted it befor*

Ok ten I was looking at a old ad for a 1914 indian standard and I thought, "why hasn't anybody tryed to re-create the cradlespring frame?" So here's a pic of the rear forks of a 1914 stndard anybody think that a old snowmoble spring would work perfectly for this? And would it be stupid to use this frame for it? Or would it be better to  expirament on a 60s middelweight first?


----------

